# USPF nationals  may 18-19 Chicago. Anyone?



## turbobusa (May 3, 2013)

Uspf  nationals Chicago, Il may 18 19. Anone attending or lifting .
Have a few from my gym .... T


----------



## fubaseball (May 4, 2013)

What gym is it at? When I lived up there a year ago I trained at b&w


----------



## turbobusa (May 4, 2013)

Woah you trained at Bw ? Hot mfer in that basement in the summer! 
I have not been there in about 15 yrs or so. Ohare crown plaza hotel for the meet.Be a bit big for most gyms to host.You come into Chi again hit quads in cal city.Hey you ever do any highland games stuff?   T


----------



## fubaseball (May 4, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Woah you trained at Bw ? Hot mfer in that basement in the summer!
> I have not been there in about 15 yrs or so. Ohare crown plaza hotel for the meet.Be a bit big for most gyms to host.You come into Chi again hit quads in cal city.Hey you ever do any highland games stuff?   T



Haha yea it was hot in there, but a great atmosphere! I love the grunge rogue feeling! 

I doubt I'll ever go to Chi again... Moved there for a girl I was dating. 

Naw, no highlands. I'm scared of that shit haha see to many friends hurt from it


----------



## turbobusa (May 4, 2013)

Have a long time training bud that won the 11 national amateur series . Says 
he could not recover for the pro's at his age. He has a gym you'd dig in southeast wis. Nice S/m setup. Throw some more vids. Like those. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 7, 2013)

Pick me up. Lincoln town car with local hot stripper.thanks T

Fuse is scared his old girlfriend would see him and blacken other eye I think T..
More vids fuse. ..thanks bro..


----------



## turbobusa (May 11, 2013)

Meet is today and tomorrow. One bud is looking to get his first 2000 total @ 220 in single ply stuff today... T


----------

